# Infrared film data and comparisons



## JamesD (Sep 22, 2007)

Found this link on another forum, though it was some pretty good info.


http://www.digitaltruth.com/store/product_tests/infrared_film_001.php


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2007)

Good stuff. :thumbup: Digitaltruth is a great resource, among the best out there.


----------

